# Roof gun for tile underlayment?



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Ran across this ad on CL:

In very good condition. 
Used only for installing underlayment for ceramic tile. 
Includes partial box of nails. 
Paid $249.00 new. 
Call (616) 765-****. 

It's a PC coil roofing gun. I've never seen one used for underlayment.  Does anyone else?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, roofing nails are regularly used and completely accepted by CBU manufacturers (at least the ones I'm aware of).


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Interesting. Thanks Angus, never seen it done or for that matter torn one up that had roofer's in it. Hmmm.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Pretty common practice with 1/4" Hardi backer in these parts. Laid in a bed of flex bond.


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Pretty common practice with 1/4" Hardi backer in these parts. Laid in a bed of flex bond.


Same here. I haven't used anything but in the last few years.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Dang, shows ya how much I know. :confused1: Just had a small bathroom floor, I laid the hardi over the flex bond and used those funny green screws just like I always have. 

Guess I got to get with the times!

Thanks Paul.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That said, I would only use screws. If you understand the theory behind CBU, nails just don't seem right.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

For you guys using Flexbond. You're wasting your money, not to mention bonding the cbu to the substrate (not the purpose of thinset under cbu). It is there to fill the voids, nothing more. Dryset under cbu.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

I would still do it by hand for small jobs. Roofing nails work just fine for all CBU's 1/4" - 5/16" - 3/8" - 1/2". It's much faster and so you're likely to shoot more nails than you would screws too. Nails have been proven to work just fine since the mid '70's. 

I decided to get a gun & compressor many years ago when I had 650 ft. to install. Of course the last 8-10 years I've used Ditra most of the time. 

Jaz


----------



## taylorconst (Jan 3, 2010)

JazMan said:


> I would still do it by hand for small jobs. Roofing nails work just fine for all CBU's 1/4" - 5/16" - 3/8" - 1/2". It's much faster and so you're likely to shoot more nails than you would screws too. Nails have been proven to work just fine since the mid '70's.
> 
> I decided to get a gun & compressor many years ago when I had 650 ft. to install. Of course the last 8-10 years I've used Ditra most of the time.
> 
> Jaz


 
You can still use your nail gun on the ditra:shutup: Just nail every other square, checkerboard pattern. Looks real cool.:lol:


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

Let me think about that for a nano second, meanwhile you stick to siding and windows. :laughing:

Jaz


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah I use a duofast with a coil on it. 1 7/8 ring shanks and countersink them. Also use laticrete 252 under the cbo then nail it down. Its only there to fill the holes and such nothing more nothing less. And I usually use a 1/4 notch trowel and mix it a little wet. nail it down and back skim the entire floor after that


----------

